

Smartbox by Inbox by Gmail by Google - Navarr
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/smartbox-by-inbox-mailbox-of-tomorrow.html

======
jonpon1
I feel as if google's april fools jokes get progressively worse every year.

~~~
krisgenre
The thing about April fools jokes is that they need to catch you unaware but
since Google does this every year it doesn't seem too surprising.

------
hartator
I remember the time where they were using April 1st to release real
products... Like Gmail.

~~~
pbreit
I'm wondering if they could genuinely pull one impossible-to-believe-btu-real
service each year for an April 1 launch date?

~~~
flinty
A lot of the announcements they have made on April 1st have turned into real
projects

~~~
cleverjake
such as?

~~~
Navarr
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_hoaxes_and_east...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_hoaxes_and_easter_eggs#Real_April_Fools.27_Day_product_launches)

------
christianmann
The first part of this -- the ability to check whether there is mail in the
mailbox -- seems useful.

~~~
spankalee
Yeah, when I saw that I thought "oh, useful!" except for the fact that I
always at least have some junk mail which would ruin it.

I wish I could just completely opt-out of physical mail, but the USPS won't
allow it: [http://www.insidesources.com/outbox-vs-usps-how-the-post-
off...](http://www.insidesources.com/outbox-vs-usps-how-the-post-office-
killed-digital-mail/)

~~~
derefr
I never even realized Outbox had died out; I just assumed it was another one
of those "indefinitely US-only for now but we'll expand real-soon-now"
services.

If the USPS didn't like their business model, why didn't they just try to
start with some other country? I would love to get this in Canada, for
example. (We have a half-assed attempt at this in the form of Canada Post's
"epost", but it only does bills by partnering and prearrangement, rather than
actually scanning anything.)

------
totallymike
I wish I commented frequently enough on HN to have earned the downvote button
by now...

I feel like the only proper way to treat April Fools jokes is to bury them.

~~~
vichu
Even then, there is no downvote button for submissions - only for comments.

~~~
catmanjan
That's just wrong, there is a flag button just like there are for comments.

~~~
totallymike
It seems there is no downvote button for stories, per the FAQ.

That said, I wouldn't flag this, just try to push it off the first page.
People can share what they like.

------
bluthru
Google has crossed a threshold where it loses more goodwill than it gains with
these lame April Fools jokes.

------
jay_kyburz
I don't get it, the post is clearly dated March 31st.

~~~
lazaroclapp
Read the title: "The mailbox of _tomorrow_ , today". They probably do need to
get it out there into the world as it becomes April 1st somewhere on earth,
but that doesn't prevent them from using that as a meta-joke.

Now, of course, I will just avoid HN and any other source of news in English
for the next 30hrs or so...

------
bunkydoo
So it begins... Prepare yourselves brethren

------
if_by_whisky
I want that in my car

